
Ask HN: Why haven't we privatized the youth education industry in the US - bwbw223
It seems that we&#x27;d have better schools, if there was competition, as bad schools wouldn&#x27;t stay open.
======
lordCarbonFiber
So it's December and opps, the school on the "other side of the tracks"
couldn't raise enough cash to get through until the end of the school year.
Buyer beware I guess those kids are SoL until they can pay to register in the
next wave of shitty get rich quick schools the next year.

Obvious troll is obvious 5 out of 7.

